# [SOLVED] Sleep option disabled?



## kokoli84 (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi all,

2 days ago my Windows 7 sleep option suddenly disabled, tried to update to the newest video card driver but still couldn't fix it. Does anyone here know how to fix this? Please see picture below.










Thanks


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Sleep option disabled?*

Check your power options Control Panel>Power Options locate your power setting then select advanced power options and see if the sleep option is enabled. Plus you have Windows 7 RC1 upgrade to the final version of Windows RTM.


----------



## kokoli84 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Sleep option disabled?*

i'm using windows 7 ultimate now, and I've also restored all power setting but still having the same issue.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Sleep option disabled?*

Can you post the make and model of your machine?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Sleep option disabled?*

Hi, go to start search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-


```
powercfg -a> 0 & notepad 0
```
 press enter 

Post the notepad outcome here.


----------



## kokoli84 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Sleep option disabled?*

The following sleep states are available on this system: Hibernate 
The following sleep states are not available on this system:
Standby (S1)
The VGAPNP.SYS display driver does not support standby. Please consult your hardware vendor for an updated display driver.
Standby (S2)
The system firmware does not support this standby state.
The VGAPNP.SYS display driver does not support standby. Please consult your hardware vendor for an updated display driver.
Standby (S3)
The VGAPNP.SYS display driver does not support standby. Please consult your hardware vendor for an updated display driver.
Hybrid Sleep


----------



## kokoli84 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Sleep option disabled?*

Is it because of the video card driver? if so that would be weird, because I have been using sleep mode no problem for the last 2 years or so, it just happened that one day the option turns grey on me. Tried to use windows system restore to go back a month a go but didn't help. Tried to update to the latest geforce 8800GT still doesn't help. I don't recall installed any problem lately. Please advise.


----------



## smuglar (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Sleep option disabled?*

For now try restore default power plans


----------



## kokoli84 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Sleep option disabled?*



smuglar said:


> For now try restore default power plans


I did that already


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Sleep option disabled?*

Try rolling back your video drivers by going to Control Panel>System>Device manager locate your video adapter open it then go to drivers then select roll back then reboot.

If your Video drivers were updated recently then that could be the result of the sleep issue.


----------



## kokoli84 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Sleep option disabled?*

So I've tried to roll back the video card driver but didn't help, tried windows system restore but didn't help. This just happened out of no where one day, I use sleep mode when i'm away from my computer and I'm sure i didn't do any windows or driver updates before that happen. So what does that "VGAPNP.SYS display driver does not support standby" means?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Sleep option disabled?*

Go to the manufacture website of your machine look up the model number and see if there is a video driver (updated) for you machine, mainly one that resolved any bugs.

Your video driver might have been updated by Microsoft via Windows updates. To find out go to device manager right click on video adapter select driver then look under the provider. If it was updated by Microsoft it will have Microsoft as the provider of the drivers.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Sleep option disabled?*



> Please check your BIOS settings and ensure that the *standby, sleep, or hibernation *are supported.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Sleep option disabled?*

Never thought of that Spunk good thinking. That makes sense try Spunk's advice.


----------



## kokoli84 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Sleep option disabled?*

Checked and I don't seem to see any option allows me to enable or disable sleep support, my mobo is intel DG33TL


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Sleep option disabled?*

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...ds&ProductProduct=Intel®+Desktop+Board+DG33TL

choose your version of Windows 7 32bit or 64bit download chipset drivers, audio drivers, network adapter drivers, and video drivers. Install the chipset drivers first.


----------



## kokoli84 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Sleep option disabled?*

Updated every drivers but still no help. I am guess it gotta be some software temporary disabled the sleep feature because that option is still showing just grey out. Is there a way that I can override it thru registry?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Sleep option disabled?*

Hi, I could get you to post the relevant reg entries still they are quite vast and to be honest I do not understand how sleep\hibernate works, I suspect very few in Ms do as well, we have so many problems. I wonder, since as I understand it, sleep\hibernate are combined could be the hiberfil.sys file is corrupt.

Try this open a cmd prompt as admin, type:- 


```
powercfg -h off
```
 press enter
reboot to take effect

Then cmd as admin :-


```
powercfg -h on
```
 press enter
reboot to take effect, see if sleep is back, if not:-

Take a look at these settings:- (set them as in this example)


----------



## kokoli84 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Sleep option disabled?*

After I turned off Hibernate from cmd it just took out the option completely, problem still exist after i turned it back on.










Tried to change the Multimedia settings but still doesn't help










This is getting interesting, lol


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Sleep option disabled?*

Hi, Have you run from an elevated cmd prompt :-

```
sfc/scannow
```
 (press enter)

Also in Seven MS added an output to powercfg cmd's, so try this to see if it sheds any light, elevated cmd prompt type(copy paste):-



```
powercfg -energy -output %USERPROFILE%\Desktop\Energy_Report.html
```
 press enter

Locate the report on your desktop will be a IE Icon (or your default browser Icon), see if you can copy it to here.

Go to start search and type:- eventvwr.msc expand windows logs and see if anything reports there.


----------



## kokoli84 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Sleep option disabled?*

sfc/scannow did not find any integrity violations.

BUT!! The energy report said something about about Sleep is disabled because the VGA (vgapnp.sys) driver is loaded. 

Energy_Report.html

I'm not smart enough to figure out how to fix it, but seems like we are a step closer.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Sleep option disabled?*

Hi, go into BIOS and load the defaults save them and exit out, restart computer. If this does not work.
Locate where you have the latest drivers for your Graphics card, then go to start search and type:- devmgmt.msc, press enter. Locate your Graphics card and right click select uninstall, let windows do so then restart, point it to the latest drivers to reinstall the graphics card


----------



## kokoli84 (Jun 16, 2005)

SOLVED!!! Tried to reinstall Video card driver few times with different version but didn't help. Turns out there was another unknown VGA driver installed, uninstalled that and reinstalled the latest 8800GT driver and now hibernate disappeared, BUT sleep option is backl, don't care about hibernate anymore. THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR HELPING !!!!!!


----------

